
Colorgorical - r0muald
http://vrl.cs.brown.edu/color
======
lkiux
Also [http://tools.medialab.sciences-
po.fr/iwanthue/index.php](http://tools.medialab.sciences-
po.fr/iwanthue/index.php)

------
baconner
viscm is also worth checking out:
[https://github.com/matplotlib/viscm](https://github.com/matplotlib/viscm)

interesting background on the project as well
[https://bids.github.io/colormap/](https://bids.github.io/colormap/)

